# Jaguar spotted in New Mexico



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Big cat spotted in Hidalgo County 

http://www.freenewmexican.com/news/40595.html

March 10, 2006

SANTA FE (AP) - A jaguar has been spotted in New Mexico for the first time in a decade, according to the state Department of Game and Fish.

"We have a report of a jaguar sighting in Hidalgo County," agency spokesman Marty Frentzel said. "We're still trying to get all the facts."

The cats, with their trademark spotted coats, once roamed Arizona and New Mexico. After being hunted in the 20th century, about 70 to 100 of the endangered cats continue to live in Mexico.

Jaguars can travel up to 500 miles searching for food or a mate, but the size of their territory might be as small as 10 square miles.

State game officials said the cat was sighted by a mountain lion hunter.

Jon Schwedler, manager of the Northern Jaguar Project, recently heard the news about the animal.

"It's exciting that this jaguar is here," he said.


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

Jon won't be that excited when his wife's poodle get et.


----------

